# Yurt



## kashaw (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, I am thinking of buying some land with a house on it, Will use the house for storage but want to buy a yurt to live in, Can I do this on my own land? Are there any regs? Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kashaw said:


> Hi, I am thinking of buying some land with a house on it, Will use the house for storage but want to buy a yurt to live in, Can I do this on my own land? Are there any regs? Thanks.


:welcome:

although there are some national regs for everything, each region & even each town has its own local regulations - again for everything

the only way to find out is to ask the local ayuntamiento (council) specific questions before you buy a property


----------

